# Blazer Bay 2220 Pro



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Any opinions on the Blazer Bay 2220Pro? My head is absolutely spinning as I try to narrow down the choices of bay boats. This boat just recently caught my eye. It seems to have all the features I am looking for for use as a family bay boat. However, I have not really heard anything good or bad on this boat. I have run the same Champion bass boat (a 201 Elite) for 12 years now, so I know how a good boat behaves and holds up. And yes I have looked at the Bay Champs and have not ruled them out either. But the 2220 Pro seems to have more room and better layout than the (21 Bay) Champ in my opinion, and I think it can be had for substantially less denaro. I just have no clue how on how well made they are, how well they will hold up, and how they perform.


----------



## sags (Nov 1, 2004)

*Blazer*

RedAgg,
I run a 2003 Blazer 2220 with a 200 on the back. If your looking for a good family boat that can perform well in most bays this is one of them. We've ran the boat hard since we've had it and it still looks like brand new, the performance of the boat is about 55 to 60 MPH depending on the prop. With the 200, K-Top, 30 gals of fuel, both livewells full of water, gear, 3 people and a 4 blade prop we can run 54 to 55 GPS as always the ride is smooth and dry as on all boats in this class(but one word of advice if you get one get it with trim tabs just makes the ride and shallow water holeshot alot better). Shallow water performance on this boat is like most- Pathfinders, Shearwater, and a few others draft around 10 to 11" loaded (taken with a ruler) will get you where you need to go in most bays except maybe way down south, I like the higher sides for the family outings and the grandson in the boat never felt unsafe as far as that goes, just a few things to be added to the war your fighting in your brain later Sags


----------



## andmar (Jan 28, 2005)

Red Agg,

Don't mean to confue the issue but you might want to look at Nauticstar Bay boats.
www.nauticstarboats.com

Andmar


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well I went and saw a Blazer Bay 2220 Pro in person. Lots of things to like about the boat, dry ride, decent performance, nice trailer, nice looks, huge amounts of storage, great warranty (anything fiberglass- hull, lids, console- if it breaks it's covered),and a very family friendly layout. Exactly what I was looking for, almost.......I was not all that impressed with the fit and finish inside the boat. The storage compartment lids were light and flimsy. A few lids I could not even open because the finger pulls were stuck. A few compartments were not designed to be dry- no lip. Some compartments appeared to have some sort of cheap plastic weather stripping in the opening- some of which was already starting to come off in some of the compartments. This was a brand new boat still on the dealers lot which left me wondering what else could fall off in a cople of years.
I did take a look at a Nautic Star last week as well. Seems to be in the same price range as the Blazer. I actually thought the NauticStar was a nice looking boat, finished nicely inside and out, and with similar fearures of the Blazer. But this is another one I was not familiar with. Haven't seen many of tem on the water.
With all this said, my search is now over as of today after taking a ride in my buddy's new rig- a 19 foot (serial #1 19 foot hull) Flats Cat. With white caps whipping across West Bay today, we ate it up without so much as a single drop of water entering the boat. I did not even have to wipe my sun glasses today- not even once. I was absolutely amazed and now I'm sold. I going to get the 21 footer. Now I just have to decide on a 4 stroke motor- Suzuki 140 or the Yamaha F150.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Red Agg, Pearland Marine is advertising Yamaha F150 for either $9500 or $9800. Dont know what one normally costs just thought I would put it out there for you. They also have TRP's for the same price.


----------



## fish2far (Jun 30, 2004)

You will love the Flats Cat!


----------



## larry krause (Feb 28, 2005)

the new blazer bay boats do not have wood in them, they are made off the kenner mold
I have put aluminum all over them, and there is nothing wrong with them.
Larrys Marine & Custom Fab. 713-468-4013


----------

